# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Я стрелял в себя...

## старый_параноик

Когда я искал в сети сайты с суицидальной тематикой, то наткнулся на известный всем вам ресурс palata6.net...
Хотел было зарегаться там, но...сайт пуст и мёртв...полистав форум, в разделе *творчество* я нашёл рассказ, который меня очень тронул.
И вот я решил выложить этот топик здесь...на этом форуме...надеюсь, автор этого труда не будет на меня в обиде (если он жив ещё, конечно), да и вы, уважаемые форумчане и гости, не считайте меня плагиатором.

Вот, собственно, это творение (пунктуация и орфография сохранены в оригинале):

"Это был конец марта. Мой гребаный день рождения. Happy Birthday, ублюдок. Я недавно в очередной раз вышел из психушки и был уверен, что не смогу начать новую жизнь без наркотиков. Все, что у меня осталось – старая хрущевка, которую я каким-то чудом не проколол и друг детства – Сашка. Ни работы, ни девушки, ни планов на жизнь, в общем, ничего такого, что есть у каждого 30-летнего мужчины. Я не плачусь, мне похрен на этот антураж. 
Сашка был моим единственным другом. И эта история о том, как наша дружба закончилась. В тот долбаный день он пришел ко мне и сказал с порога, что сегодня не будет пить. Я сказал ему, какого черта ты несешь, кореш? У меня же днюха и все такое. Но он был непреклонен. Тогда я стал пить один. Я как бы надеялся на то, что он соблазнится, когда увидит как я бухаю. Но Сашка не соблазнился. Он просто сидел и смотрел как я пью водку стопку за стопкой. 
Не знаю, в курсе вы или нет, но когда долгое время употребляешь наркотики, алкоголь со временем перестает на тебя действовать. Вернее внешне ты конечно выглядишь пьяным, тебя шатает, но рассудок не туманит, пока не вырубишься. Такая вот побочка наркомании. 
Начинали мы с Сашкой употреблять классе в девятом с марихуаны. Прогуливали уроки, курили «план», но потом старшие товарищи объяснили, что это забавы для детей, а по-настоящему круто колоть «винт». «Винт» нам действительно понравился. Сутками не спишь, энергия распирает тело, можно тусить и трахаться часами, обходясь без еды. Плохо одно – со временем начинаешь дуреть, едет крыша. У каждого по-своему. Я, например, становился очень подозрительным и агрессивным, Сашке чудилось невесть что. Один раз он даже выпал из окна, благо притон был на втором этаже, так что все, чем он отделался – перелом руки.
Потом мы решили перейти на героин. Это, скажу я вам, действительно первоклассная дурь, абсолютный лидер среди всего, чем наркоман хотел бы ширнуться. Вколешь себе дозу в вену и сидишь под кайфом в течение нескольких часов. Ничего тебе не надо. На все класть с прибором. Героин нам с Сашкой понравился, но удовольствие это дорогое. Платить приходится сполна деньгами, одеждой, мебелью, любовью, дружбой, родственниками, будущим. Все это мы с Сашкой отдали за героин прежде чем он перестал приносить удовольствие и поработил нас. Тогда мы решили бросать, но было уже поздно. Я был на детоксикации и реабилитации раз пять и все без толку. Только оказываешься на свободе, как начинаешь в ту же минуту рыскать по городу и искать отраву. Ничего не можешь с собой поделать. Мозгами понимаешь, что убиваешь себя, но тело (а может душа) требует дозы. Никак не можешь отрешиться от этих мыслей. И сдаешься, каждый раз сдаешься. Жизнь протекает от укола до укола. Никогда не скучаешь, только повеситься периодически возникает желание. Раньше я все время задавался вопросом, почему этого до сих пор не произошло? Теперь я знаю – потому что я слабак, человек еще более конченный, потому что совершенно не способен распоряжаться своей жизнью по своему усмотрению. А вот Сашка смог, ублюдок…
Мы сидели напротив друг друга. Я допил бутылку водки, Сашка курил. Когда я выпиваю, становлюсь агрессивным. Меня так и подмывает выяснить с кем-нибудь отношения. Из-за этого у меня было немало травм. Помню как пил в психушке с санитаром спирт, «забыковал», и этот детина проломил мне голову судном. С Сашкой же никогда не дрался. Не мог я с ним драться. Все равно, что себя самого бить. 
Он заметил, что у меня кулаки чешутся, и предложил пойти на улицу, проветриться. Я-то подумал, что он имеет ввиду найти там кого-нибудь и отколошматить, а он весь такой серьезный уселся на детскую карусель (ну знаете, на каждой детской площадке есть такая) и курит себе. 
- Ты сегодня какой-то мутный, - сказал я, сев рядом с ним. – О чем думаешь?
- Так… - только и ответил он. 
Вытянуть из Сашки слово, когда он не хочет говорить, было задачей невыполнимой, поэтому я даже не стал пытаться. В стороне залаяла собака. Старая дура, ее хозяйка, завела псину, когда поняла, что нахрен не нужна ни детям, ни внукам. Чтобы привлечь к себе внимание, она все время выгуливала ее без намордника. А у собаки с мозгами как и у хозяйки было не все в порядке, бросалась на прохожих, вырывая поводок из рук. А может старуха его и не особо держала. Мне конечно похер на эту бабку с ее псиной, но иногда бывает очень приятно кому-нибудь нахамить, тем более что со стороны кажется, что за дело. Поэтому я крикнул старушенции, чтобы заткнула свою животину и шла на *** с детской площадки. Бабка мне что-то ответила и только я вознамерился продолжить стычку, как увидел, что Сашка достал из внутреннего кармана куртки обрез и приставил его себе к горлу. Язык у меня отнялся и я удивленно уставился на него. Единственное, чего в опустившейся на двор темноте мне не удавалось рассмотреть, это его глаза. 
- Как это получилось? – говорил он возбужденно. Дыхание его было прерывистым. Я не мог понять, говорит он со мной или оружием, на меня он не смотрел. – Я сам все испортил, просрал свою жизнь…
После этих слов он спустил курок и на меня полетели обильные брызги крови и содержимое его черепной коробки. Я в каком-то ступоре смотрел на то, как его тело почти полностью обезглавленное упало на снег, а кровь заливает все вокруг. Я перестал различать что-либо кроме нее. В ушах у меня шумело. Очевидно, выстрел меня оглушил. 
Не знаю, сколько я пробыл в оцепенении, могу сказать одно, анализировать произошедшее я не пытался. Мне просто было одиноко. Я еще не понимал, что лишился последнего близкого человека, когда подобрал выпавший из его рук обрез. В стволе оставался еще один патрон. 
«Все наркоманы заканчивают одинаково» - подумал я. 
Обрез был липким от крови, но лежал в руке удобно. Когда Сашка успел приобрести его? Почему не сказал мне? Было ясно одно, свое самоубийство он планировал. Поэтому нажал на спусковой крючок без сомнений. Он все решил заранее. Но почему он сделал это в моем присутствии? Тогда мне показалось, что это знак. 
Сомнений у меня не было. Мы ничем не отличались друг от друга. Оба ВИЧ-инфицированные, неоднократно судимые наркоманы без будущего. И вот теперь он мертв, а я держу в руках его оружие. Держу потому, что должен последовать примеру друга и, наконец, прекратить свое жалкое существование, избавить этот мир от одного из его многочисленных гнойных наростов. Каждый человек хотя бы раз в жизни, да думает всерьез о самоубийстве, но практически всегда находится причина, а то и не одна, чтобы жить дальше. А у меня этих причин не было, ни одной. Был страх перед смертью. Настоящий. Я понимал, что собираюсь убить себя. Я знал, что это произойдет. Мой разум говорил мне, что это единственный выход и жить дальше бессмысленно, но боялся, потому что не хотел умирать. 
Я приставил дуло обреза к своему горлу и зажмурился. Перед глазами плыли бардовые круги, в висках стучало. И тут мне показалось, что на самом деле я ни хрена не понимаю, что происходит. Я захотел убрать оружие от своей головы, но ощутил, что не могу управлять рукой. Я понял, что вопреки решимости умереть, у меня есть желание жить. Не знаю, сколько длилась эта сцена, но когда прогремел выстрел, моя рука дрогнула. Виной тому была не отдача, а страх, в этом я уверен. Пуля разворотила мне лицо, раздробив челюсть и нос, но не задела мозг. Я откинулся назад и карусель начала кружиться. Последнее, что я помню из того вечера, это ощущение как порох жжет легкие, кровь потоком хлещет из моей головы, а еще как лает собака и кричит эта тупая бабка.
Через пару дней я очнулся в палате реанимации. Мне было ужасно больно, но я не буду это описывать. Пошло оно все! В конечном итоге я выжил, но мое лицо, несмотря на операции, осталось ужасно обезображено. Раньше уродов вроде меня называли «человек-слон». 40-килограммовый «человек-слон». Но, черт возьми, моя жизнь от этого нисколько не изменилась. Такое же дерьмо, от которого у меня элементарно кишка тонка избавить себя. А Сашка… Сашка смог, ублюдок."

Автор: Аркадий Вингерт

----------


## путник

Нормальная такая история. А на сайте том на палате6 я регился в 2011 году если не ошибаюсь. Сай т и тогда был мертвый а на форуме общаются еще.

----------

